# Schlechtes Bild mit Medion TV-Tuner 7134



## KingBeike (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Also folgendes Problem:

Ich habe aus einem alten Medion Pc die im Titel genannte TV Karte ausgebaut und auf mein Asus P5Q Pro draufgesetzt, per PCI.

Alles gut soweit, Windows 7 erkannte die Karte und installierte auch direkt einen passenden Treiber.

Nun noch schnell eine Tv Software aufgespielt und nach Sendern gesucht. Fand auch alle die ich an meinem TV hab und spielt diese auch ohne murren mit Ton ab.

Allerdings habe ich eine Grausame Bildqualität. Das bild is voll Schlieren und wellenartig ziehen sich Verzerrungen nach oben.

Die Karte ist allerdings nur per PCI angeschlossen. Auf der Karte sind aber noch 3 weitere anschlüsse, ein Gelber, ein Weißer und ein Roter. Ich vermute für Audio (links und rechts) und für Video. 

Ein Bilder der Karte: http://www.knietzsch.com/computer/MD8008/MD8008_TV-Tuner%207134%20ISDN%20Vorderseite.jpg

Könnte es daran liegen das dort nichts angeschlossen ist? Aber wo sollte ich die Kabel an meinem Mainboard anschließen? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

Sieht ja fast so aus, als ob du den Stromstecker vergessen hast...

Kenn das von meiner X-FI... Die braucht auch so einen.... Das gibts einen 4Pin-Adapter dafür...

Edit. Aber 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht... Hab keine TV-Karte


----------



## KingBeike (28. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit da einen Stromstecker anzubringen??? Der schwarze Anschluss is für das intergrierte Modem.

Wo sollte ich denn da Strom anschließen? Zieht die Karte mehr Saft als der PCI Slot liefert?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

Ich meine den weißen Stecker rechts oben.... So ähnlich sie der von meiner X-FI auch aus... Und da muss ich einen anstecken, sonst funktioniert die externe Konsole nicht...

Ansonsten such dir mal den Typ der Karte auf dem Netz, und geh auf Treiber-Suche im Internet...


----------



## KingBeike (28. Mai 2010)

hab ich schon, hab driver genius professional 9 und war auch schon bei medion aufer Page. Ich hab den aktuellsten Treiber.

Die Stecker sehen mir immer noch nach Ton (rot und weiß) und Video (gelb), wie die 3 Stecker (z.B. von der XBOX oder PS) die man in den SCAT Adapter steckt.

Aber wie soll ich die bloß anschließen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2010)

Wie gut war der Empfang denn mit dem Medion-PC? vlt. liegt es ja gar nicht am PC, sondern der Empfang IST einfach schlecht...?


----------



## KingBeike (29. Mai 2010)

Das Bild war genau wie auf dem TV. Ich habe auch den gleichen Monitor wie fürher noch in Benutzung, allerdings als 2. Monitor. 

Ich hab jetzt mal nur einen Monitor angeschlossen, dann das Radio Kabel abgezogen, falls es Störungen gibt und es daran liegt.

Alles vergebens.

Ich teste jetzt einfach nochmal ein paar Treiber durch.


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

Diese Karten von Medion nutzen in der Regel einen "erweiterten" PCI Slot, diesen haben manche MSI Mainboards, ist aber recht selten. Stromanschluss hat die Karte keinen seperaten.


Versuchs mal mit DScaler als Software, ansonsten einfach ne andere für ein paar Euro kaufen.


----------



## KingBeike (3. Juni 2010)

So ich hab nochmal meinen alten Medion PC rausgekramt und geguckt ob es da unterschiede gibt zu meinem P5Q pro hinsichtlich des PCI Slot's.

Da ist es mir sofort aufgefallen. Da sind 2 ganz normale weiße PCI Slots und ein blauer. Genau in dem hat der auch gesteckt. Meint ihr es gibt keine Lösung für mich, weil ich eben genau dieses blauen Slot nicht hab?!
Ist das dieser "erweiterte" PCI Slot von dem rebel4life gesprochen hat? Weil die PCI-e Steckplätze sind ja auch oft verscheidenfarbig, haben aber technisch keine Unterschiede.

Wäre um einen Rat dankbar!


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

Dscaler zum Test nehmen...


----------



## Traubibaer (4. Juni 2010)

Lese doch mal die genaue Bezeichnung des Medion-Motherboards ab und such im Netz nach einer genauen Produktbeschreibung. Dann könntest Du eventuell erfahren, warum der PCI-Steckplatz eine andere Farbe hat bzw. welche (andere) Technik dahinter steht.

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## KingBeike (4. Juni 2010)

So ich hab jetzt nen bisschen mit DScaler rumgespielt und ich hab zwar noch nicht ein Bild wie ich es mit wünschen würde aber es sieht doch ganz anständig aus. Allerdings ich habe keinen Ton. Wieso nicht? Muss ich irgendwo was einstellen? Bei allen anderen Programmen hatte ich immer Ton  Ich hab alle Audio Einstellungen durchprobiert. Es will einfach kein Ton kommen.


----------



## amdintel (4. Juni 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sieht ja fast so aus, als ob du den Stromstecker vergessen hast...
> 
> Kenn das von meiner X-FI... Die braucht auch so einen.... Das gibts einen 4Pin-Adapter dafür...
> 
> Edit. Aber 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht... Hab keine TV-Karte



hier posten mal wieder Leute die keine Ahnung haben,

*lass das bloß sein mit den Strom Steckern,*, 
sei denn du willst das Bord und die Karte 
schroten  also das alles kaputt geht .

die Karte bekommt dem Strom vom PCI Bus .

Die Anschlüsse auf der Karte sind für Analog Video-IN und sVHS/Auto In/Out Eingänge,
du kannst da also wenn du dir noch so ein passendes Slot Panel  besorgst ,
dir  Extra Video In/Out Analog Anschlüsse dazu basteln, dafür sind die nämlich ,
weil viele Medion PCs haben vorne im Panel s.g. S-VHS und Video Anschlüsse, 
diese sind bei so einer TV Karte dann mit den Anschlüssen der Karte verbunden,
(brauchen tut man so was heute kaum noch, weil Analoges Signal ist )  ,
sehe grade da ist ja noch ein Modem drauf, kann sein das diese Karte in einem
anderem PC nur eingeschränkt funktioniert, lt. Medion  läuft nur auf dem MEdion PCs
weil angeblich der blaue PCI Slot dafür extra mutifiziert ist , 
das hatte mir Medion selber mal so gesagt vor längere Zeit ,
die Karte muss immer in den Bauen Slot, 
ausprobieren ob alles in einem anderem PC  geht  und alles funktioniert ,
notfalls musste halt das Modem Deaktivieren .

würde sagen liegt am TV Programm selber .
nimm doch mal das Media Center ob das auch so ist ?


----------



## KingBeike (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jetzt Power Cinema 2.0, 5.0 und Das Windows Media Center sowie DScaler benutzt.

Ja ich glaube auch das es mit dem blauen PCI Slot zusammenhängt, dass das bild "körnig" und etwas unscharf ist.

MIt DScarler hab ich das zwar etwas eindämmen können aber ich glaube nicht das ich das vollständig beheben kann. 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee wie ich Ton bei dem Programm bekomme?!

@ amdintel

Wie soll ich denn das Modem deaktivieren? Inwiefern ist der Slot modifiziert? Liefert der mehr Strom, sodass TV Karte und Modem zusammen betrieben werden können?


----------



## amdintel (4. Juni 2010)

KingBeike schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt Power
> 
> Ja ich glaube auch das es mit dem blauen PCI Slot zusammenhängt, dass das bild "körnig" und etwas unscharf ist.
> 
> ...



würde erst mal kuck ob alle Sound  Einstellungen ok,

das machen auch noch andere Hersteller u.a. mit dem 
blauen PCI, hat der PC keinen ?
(der Blaue PCI ist immer ein Modifizierter Slot )
wo dann solche Karten drauf laufen sollten .

Modem Deaktivieren den Treiber in der Systemst.
das der nicht mehr geladen wird.

ansonsten würde ich sagen Tonne , 
(ohne Schalt Bild um zu kucken ob die Karte noch irgendwo einen Ton Ausgang hat, kann man nicht viel machen );
da weiter rum zu experimentiere lohnt nicht,
für 30 € bekommste schon eine Neue und bessere ,
iss war wahrscheinlich noch eine alte Analoge
die du  hast?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. Juni 2010)

@KingBeike

Das ist eine sogenannte PCI Combo Karte - TV/Radio/Modem. Solche Karten funktionieren normalerweise nur in die von MSI spezifizierten PCI-Combosteckplätzen. Demnach hast eigentlich schon großes Glück dass sie überhaupt "halbwegs" funktioniert.


----------



## KingBeike (4. Juni 2010)

Mit anderen Programmen hab ich ja bei der Karte Ton. Es liegt also definitiv am Programm.

Ich habe immer noch das Gefühl das die Karte einfach nur die "normale" TV Auflösung liefert und deswegen das Bild bei 1440x900 so schlecht aussieht.

Ja ich glaube auch das die Karte bei mir auf Grund des PCI Slots nicht 100% funktionieren kann. Das mit dem Modem Deaktivieren versuch ich mal. Wie hinder ich denn einen Treiber daran zu starten? MSconfig?


----------



## amdintel (4. Juni 2010)

normale TV Auflösung ist nicht 1440x900,
1440x900 ist schon fast HD Ready  HD, 
normales TV Bild hat weniger ,
wird halt nur auseinander gezogen.
was iss denn das für eine Karte DVB-T Analog , oder nur Analog? 

das Media Center muss man erst komplett einrichten ,
Voll Setup  Bildschirm  , Audio  Art usw.. welches Programm geht nicht so gut ?


----------



## KingBeike (4. Juni 2010)

Ja das ist mir klar das 1440x900 schon HD ist und deswegen sieht das bild menier Meinung nach auch so schlecht aus, weil die Karte die Auflösung halt nicht hochrechnen kann. So zumindest meine Theorie.

Die Karte ist nur analog!

Ja ich weiß, ich habe Media Center komplett konfiguriert und das gleiche auch mit Power Cinema 5. Beide bieten Ton, aber schlechtes Bild.

DScaler bietet deutlich besseres Bild aber keinen Ton. Ich versuchs morgen nochmal, jetzt wird erst mal getrunken


----------



## amdintel (4. Juni 2010)

ladt mal hoch ,
Media Center  TV Bild ...  
müßte eigentlich gehen 
Taste ruck               iss copy in Zwischen Ablage


(oder sieht nur Color/Helligkeit  Mist aus) ?
das mußte ggf. im Treiber der Graikkarte   unter  "Video korrekt  Neu einstellen "


----------



## manny (19. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ladt mal hoch ,
> Media Center TV Bild ...
> müßte eigentlich gehen
> Taste ruck iss copy in Zwischen Ablage
> ...


 
hi den ton von der tv karte must du hinten am roten 4 poligem anschluss zur soundkarte machen
und am pci anschluss liegt das mit dem schlechtem bild nicht hab nemlich auch so eine tv karte bei mir eingebaut und hab auch nur weiße pci und ein super bild


----------



## manny (19. Juli 2010)

hi den ton von der tv karte must du hinten am roten 4 poligem anschluss zur soundkarte machen
und am pci anschluss liegt das mit dem schlechtem bild nicht hab nemlich auch so eine tv karte bei mir eingebaut und hab auch nur weiße pci und ein super bild


----------



## manny (19. Juli 2010)

hi den ton von der tv karte must du hinten am roten 4 poligem anschluss zur soundkarte machen
und am pci anschluss liegt das mit dem schlechtem bild nicht hab nemlich auch so eine tv karte bei mir eingebaut und hab auch nur weiße pci und ein super bild


----------



## iRaptor (19. Juli 2010)

manny schrieb:


> hi den ton von der tv karte must du hinten am roten 4 poligem anschluss zur soundkarte machen
> und am pci anschluss liegt das mit dem schlechtem bild nicht hab nemlich auch so eine tv karte bei mir eingebaut und hab auch nur weiße pci und ein super bild


Wieso sollte er das tun müssen wenn er in andern Programmen Ton hat?

Lg


----------



## manny (19. Juli 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er das tun müssen wenn er in andern Programmen Ton hat?
> 
> Lg


 
weil  es so ist der anschluss ist doch extra dafür weiß auch nicht warum er so ton hat wenn ich den stecker abmache geht bei mir nirgens mehr ton in keinem programm hab aber genau diese tv karte auch aus einem medion pc


----------

